# 67 GTO just arrive - Engine questions



## pwoolford (Mar 22, 2007)

My 67 GTO just arrived on Saturday and [allegedly] it has a fairly fresh 350 pontiac but my plans call for a very streetable 500HP so the 350 will probably have to go. My father had a 67 GTO, 400/360HP, 4-speed, and drove it daily from 67 until the mid 80's so it was inevitable that I would get one some day. I have had and still have a 69 Camaro and a couple vettes but this is the first Pontiac. 

I apologize if these questions have been beaten to death but here goes:

I don't remember the pontiac engines being physically this big!! How does their physical size compare to the small block and big block chevy?

I had planned on dropping in the GM Ram Jet fuel injected 502 but the 350 barely fits now with the headers.

How does the 455 compare to the pontiac 400 in physical size?

Can you bolt a 700R4 to either the 455 or 400?

Does anyone have pictures of a big block chevy in a 67 GTO?

What is the best choice for headers...as far as fitment is concerned?

Anyone have part numbers or pictures of an aluminum radiator and electric fan installed? I can only find 1 Be Cool model that says "bolt in" but there has to be a universal aluminum that fits for under $600-700!

Thanks in advance!!

Phil


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Welcome to GTOforum,

How does the 455 compare to the pontiac 400 in physical size?

The 455 is basically the same size as the 400, difference is bore, stroke, main bolts and a few other minor changes.

Can you bolt a 700R4 to either the 455 or 400?

It will work with modifications, http://transmissioncenter.net/700R4_Swap_Info.htm 

What is the best choice for headers...as far as fitment is concerned?

I am happy with my Hookers.


----------



## Jeffs386 (Nov 1, 2005)

I can answer only a couple of your questions

yes the 455 is the same size as the 400 and 350
if your used to high revving small block Chevy engines then you might not like a Poncho powerplant(they make power way lower in the rpm range and do not like high revs especially a 455)
If you do build a Pontiac I suggest finding a 428 block and using some 400 RA heads(670 heads would be cool but they are closed chamber and the will not have the flame travel of a set of later open chamber),...and pay to get a good set of forged rods from a 58-62,you will have to get them heat treated as they were called "rubber rods" back in the day,
I think a set of Hooker super comps will fit the best


----------



## pwoolford (Mar 22, 2007)

Thanks for the help! From everything I am learning I may go with a big block chevy. I think the best one so far is the GM 502 ram jet fuel injected engine. I had no idea Pontiacs were so expensive to build and hard to find! I don't mind the lower RPM because I am trying to build this car into a driver. I restored a 69 camaro and went with a high rpm roller small block and yes it is a blast to drive but it isn't practical to drive any kind of distance. 

Does anyone know what kind of aluminum radiator I can get in this car? The only aluminum I can find is the becool...I have one with electric fan in the Camaro but they are very expensive.

Thanks in advance,
Phil


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

I think if you look at pontiac parts webaites you will find radiators to fit your needs

yearone.com performanceyears.com amesperformance.com

opgi.com


----------



## DWKSERV (Mar 9, 2005)

pwoolford said:


> My 67 GTO just arrived on Saturday and [allegedly] it has a fairly fresh 350 pontiac but my plans call for a very streetable 500HP so the 350 will probably have to go. My father had a 67 GTO, 400/360HP, 4-speed, and drove it daily from 67 until the mid 80's so it was inevitable that I would get one some day. I have had and still have a 69 Camaro and a couple vettes but this is the first Pontiac.
> 
> I apologize if these questions have been beaten to death but here goes:
> 
> ...


heres a link to check out 
https://secure.wf-api.com/www.chevellecooling.com/48.html?sm=8860&psid=p28Pd4OFW0sEkO2oQlLR


----------



## The_Humbler (Nov 18, 2007)

1. They're bigger than a SB, smaller than a BB, and weigh in between.

2. All Pontiac motors from 326ci to 455 have the same outer dimensions, and use the same heads and intake. The pre-1967 motors used a slightly different head and intake, so any swap using pre-67 parts will need the correct intake. 

3. As long as its got a BOP bellhousing, it will work. The 700R4 does not. The 200R4 does, and it can be built to be stronger than the 700R4. 

4. Just look at a 67' BB Chevelle. Same car. 

5. For a Pontiac motor, I would only go with Indian Adventures or Doug's for headers. I've had them all, and they're the best/easiest to install. 

6. Just measure up what you have, plus what room is left lengthwise and find one that's close.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I`d do whatever it takes to keep a Pontiac motor in there. Years from now you`ll be thanking yourself. (I would anyway) Just my $0.02.


----------



## Showgoat67 (Feb 16, 2005)

I would say use hedman headers and i would get them thru jethot so you keep engine compartment looking good and also helps cool compartment and engine.Also they fit better then hooker headers.


----------

